# Where do you park your smoker?



## sods (May 5, 2016)

I just finished my first Trailer build, will update my thread once its back from Painting.

I was planning to build a mini carport (or i guess Smoker-port) on the side of my shed to park it during the Harsh Canadian Winter.  I would also build a wood storage area while I'm at it.

I am just wondering what everyone else does to store their trailer-mounted smokers?  Pics would be awesome, but any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## LanceR (May 5, 2016)

Well, we have a big two story garage but the only smokers in there are a Cookshack and an MES 40, both electric.  The stick burner lives here but might be a bit bigger than you need.













SAM_0245.JPG



__ LanceR
__ May 5, 2016






Lance


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2016)

LanceR said:


> Well, we have a big two story garage but the only smokers in there are a Cookshack and an MES 40, both electric.  The stick burner lives here but might be a bit bigger than you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd kill for a garage like that.

I don't even have a garage, just a carport & a shed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## av8tor (May 6, 2016)

Weather is good in Texas so mine gear stays out right next to the pool under a fig and oak tree for shade.  












IMG_0684.jpg



__ av8tor
__ May 6, 2016


----------



## sods (May 6, 2016)

I think that Garage is bigger than my house!  Yeah, a bit more than I need, but very impressive.  

We moved into town 20 years ago, If I was still on the farm, I would have plenty of places to tuck it.


----------



## phatbac (May 6, 2016)

I put mine in the garage. its not trailer mounted but it is on wheels. I park in the garage and then roll it into driveway when i smoke.

i heard if you BBQ in the front yard(which i do) you may be ghetto!

although i get a lot of people drive by slowly and wave or drop by and see if they can get a piece of food or something. I love the social aspect of BBQ!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## krj (May 6, 2016)

My Weber Kettle,  my PBC, and an old BBQTEC gas grill that I either need to junk or replace like all the innards are currently sitting on the front porch. Wish I had a bigger front porch. Not sure when winter comes if any will get moved to the old two car garage that i can't use because it's to small for my truck. If, well more along the lines of whenever I build my big trailer smoker, it'll likely get stashed in the garage any time it isn't in use.


----------



## LanceR (May 6, 2016)

Sod and Al, that building went up in September on the same footprint (5,800SF) as one that burned.  We have another one that's only 20' shorter.  For two winters the surviving building was jammed right to the doors with the equipment, tractors etc that survived.  I worked on equipment outside for two winters and I'm really happy to have a shop again.  I'm part way through turning a stainless steel commercial fridge into a curing chamber and converting an electric warming cabinet into a smoker and it's nice to have the welding and woodworking machines out of storage.

I also need the shop to get these out of the weather again....













SAM_0241.JPG



__ LanceR
__ May 6, 2016






KRJ, if you wait a few feet to hit the brake when you park the truck will fit just fine!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lance


----------



## bbqwillie (May 8, 2016)

LanceR said:


> Sod and Al, that building went up in September on the same footprint (5,800SF) as one that burned.  We have another one that's only 20' shorter.  For two winters the surviving building was jammed right to the doors with the equipment, tractors etc that survived.  I worked on equipment outside for two winters and I'm really happy to have a shop again.  I'm part way through turning a stainless steel commercial fridge into a curing chamber and converting an electric warming cabinet into a smoker and it's nice to have the welding and woodworking machines out of storage.
> 
> I also need the shop to get these out of the weather again....
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S what I call a pickup truck!


----------



## LanceR (May 8, 2016)

Sods, I wonder if one of the metal car port kits with the partial side walls would work.  It would give you pretty good protection, ample ventilation and be fireproof.  With a gravel pad under it it'd work pretty well.  Where in Canada are you?

Willie, it hadn't gotten any exercise in a while and the things spring leaks if they sit too much so I took it to pick up one of the warming cabinets I bought.. A bit of overkill but as good an excuse for a road trip as any.  Surprisingly it gets a bit better than 8 MPG on the high way which is pretty good for a 21,000 pound 6x6 truck.  I've got a heavy duty small trailer that's going to get a 120 gallon RF build in the next year or so.  I'll have to find a way to make it wide enough to see in the mirrors to back it up....

Lance


----------



## sods (May 9, 2016)

I'm in SW Ontario, so it's not as bad as I make it sound, but we do get enough snow that I cant leave it uncovered, and a tarp isn't very neighbour friendly in town.

I am thinking a half walled carport would do the trick, my shed is already wood, and I would pull it out to cook, so the Metal isn't a big deal.

I think I'm going to build it, basically a roof supported by the shed on one side, two (or three) posts on the other side.  I had not thought about partial walls before, the full walls is bulky, and makes it dark in there, but partial wall should let the light in, and hopefully wont trigger any by-law guys to get pissy about it.

I have had good neighbours so far, so I don't expect complaints, I just like to err on the side of friendly.  I am sure a few racks of BBs should also help.  Good BBQ makes great Neighbours!


----------



## alelover (May 9, 2016)

Stick burner on the front porch and a gasser I built is in the garage.


----------



## 3montes (May 9, 2016)

My horizontal trailer rig fits in the garage but my new Santa/Maria and vertical smoker trailer rig does not. I can store it in a warehouse for free about 5 miles from the house which I do if I know I don't need it for a week or so. Wife and I are looking into putting up a second building on the property to be able to store all our toys. 2 trailer smoker rigs, 30' motor home, 4 wheeler

mower, snow blowers etc. etc. etc......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 9, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

I'd kill for a garage like that.

I don't even have a garage, just a carport & a shed.  :th_crybaby2: 

Al
[/quote]


'I don't even have a garage...  you can call home and ask my wife"   CDB


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2016)

I'd kill for a garage like that.

I don't even have a garage, just a carport & a shed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al
[/quote]


'I don't even have a garage... you can call home and ask my wife" CDB[/quote]
Least you got a car port. I just have an awning but i have loads of fun wherever we are parked.













tsm30l.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 9, 2016


----------



## daniels (May 12, 2016)

I used to keep the grills and smoker in the shed but then I moved them to the basement and set up on the patio when I use one.  I miss the shed though.  The aroma of hickory smoke hangs around for nearly a week after using the smoker in the shed.  We're on a hill top and the winds can cause a LOT of trouble.  Plus, in the Iowa winters I can stay out of the wind/snow/rain/cold while using the smoker.  I'm going to move some equipment around so I can dedicate a space to grills, smokers, lawn chairs, and a table then I'm moving back to the shed. :)


----------

